# Ladies who wear bibs?



## jorgy

So I see all the menfolk seem to much prefer bibs. I've never tried them--kinda wonder about what to do if I have to pee. Also, I have boobs and wonder if the straps in front would be annoying. Plus, they tend to be quite pricey.

Was considering this pair, as they have quite a few positive reviews:
Giordana FR Carbon Bib Short women's compression bibs

What says the wimmins? Are bibs worth the money? What about the Voler bibs? Do I go for a whole Lounge kit or just the jersey?


----------



## allison

I love bibs, especially road riding. Typically when I have to pee we're stopped for food/fuel refill anyway, so it doesn't take too much extra time.

I find them to be super comfy. I typically ride/race in men's squadra bibs, but would much prefer women's (just not available to me right now), but I have had great luck wearing the Specialized women's bibs too. Just got a pair of the RBX bibs a month or two ago. Very comfy and not constricting at all. 

I've never had issues with the straps. 

Why do I like them? They just seem to hold everything real well!

The only reason that shorts might be more appropriate would be for racing: I had a friend on a composite team with some of the fast pro 1/2 ladies, and at a nature break she was the only one in bibs. Took her a bit longer


----------



## Becky

I love bibs. There's no pressure around my waist, but there's nice even compression. If I'm doing a long ride, I'm wearing my bibs. As for boobs- I has them and there aren't any issues there. 

I wear full-zip jerseys with mine, just to make nature breaks easier when my pockets are full of stuff.


----------



## macscac

Can men with moobs participate in this thread?
Lol


----------



## jorgy

Thanks ladies! You've convinced me to give them a try. Course I have to get the matching full-zip jersey.


----------



## jorgy

macscac said:


> Can men with moobs participate in this thread?
> Lol


Only if you DON'T post pics!


----------



## il sogno

I wear em. I love em. I have found that the Voler bibs that come with the Lounge kits are very comfortable.


----------



## robdamanii

I know it's women's+ but my wife wears 'em and loves 'em.


----------



## jorgy

il sogno said:


> I wear em. I love em. I have found that the Voler bibs that come with the Lounge kits are very comfortable.


Thanks, sogno. Think I'll go for a full The Lounge kit.


----------



## il sogno

jorgy said:


> Thanks, sogno. Think I'll go for a full The Lounge kit.


FWIW I really like the Gulf kit. It looks much better in person than it does in the pics. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## BryanSayer

Certain makes and models put the bib straps further to the outside. I don't have personal experience, but I would guess this would be more comfortable.


----------



## BethLikesBikes

I have a pair from Voler and I really like them. I don't even feel the straps. Keep an eye on Voler for sample sales. I also like Pearl Izumi's Drop Tail bibs. I hear that the 2011 model is easier to use than the 2010. I have the 2010 and think they are very comfy. I also have a pair of Giordanas and they fit a little tighter than the others. Once I switched to bibs this year, I have a lot of trouble wearing regular shorts. Bibs are so comfortable, and if I think I'll be somewhere without a restroom, I wear a wicking baselayer so I can remove the jersey and quickly drop the straps (without flashing everyone in the process!).


----------



## cdhbrad

My wife has two pairs of the Voler Elite bibs with the Triology pad....she wears them every week and loves them. +1 on the Sample Sale.....last bibs she ordered, she also picked up a Jersey for $18 less 15%. Voler makes great bike clothes for women and men.


----------



## ptwithy

FYI: Assos has a women-specific bib, that may be of interest. Their men's bib is super-comfortable for century+ rides.


----------



## lk1965

I ordered a pair of Rapha women's bibknickers and they arrived the other day. All I can say is WOW! These are some darn nice bibs. Superb quality (made in Italy), nice compression, with a zipper on the front to make getting them off a bit easier. I cannot wait to actually try these on the bike. If they feel and fit even half as good on the bike as they do off of it...I'll be one happy camper. Rapha was having a 50% off sale on their women's line, so I snatched a pair of these up. I couldn't justify spending the money for them at regular price, but at 50% off, I'll give 'em a shot.


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs

I bought a pair of bibs and they are really nice material. They feel really great on and I like not having anything around my tummy BUT they sit in my drawer and when getting kitted up I always reach for the shorts. The reason is that they are more trouble at the nature breaks. Especially at the organized centuries when we use the "portapotty" where you really don't want to touch anything or have your clothes come in contact with any part of that whole disgusting set up, I don't want the hassle of the bibs.
JMO


----------



## BethLikesBikes

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> I bought a pair of bibs and they are really nice material. They feel really great on and I like not having anything around my tummy BUT they sit in my drawer and when getting kitted up I always reach for the shorts. The reason is that they are more trouble at the nature breaks. Especially at the organized centuries when we use the "portapotty" where you really don't want to touch anything or have your clothes come in contact with any part of that whole disgusting set up, I don't want the hassle of the bibs.
> JMO


I had that problem too. I loved the bibs, but in a porta potty, they are a real deal breaker. So I kept the bibs I had for the trainer or short rides where I knew I wouldn't stop and bought one nice pair of PI's drop tails that I wear for most group rides. I find that ebay has a decent selection of them, as many bike shops don't carry women's bibs.


----------



## Wangythewombat

Had bibs and couldn't wait to get rid of them. Too much hassle. I ride year round, so getting the jersey, undershirt, vest off etc in winter, finding anywhere in a public toilet to put them, freezing while doing it then getting redressed? Even in Summer a hassle. Gotta be crazy!
Got Assos shorts and absolutely love them. So comfortable. Even converted my best friend who only wore bibs to Assos shorts.
DON"T GO THE BIB


----------



## BethLikesBikes

Wangythewombat said:


> Had bibs and couldn't wait to get rid of them. Too much hassle. I ride year round, so getting the jersey, undershirt, vest off etc in winter, finding anywhere in a public toilet to put them, freezing while doing it then getting redressed? Even in Summer a hassle. Gotta be crazy!
> Got Assos shorts and absolutely love them. So comfortable. Even converted my best friend who only wore bibs to Assos shorts.
> DON"T GO THE BIB


Do your homework. Buy women specific bibs that unhook. Ride happy. Repeat.


----------



## rose.johnp

Saw these: Assos Ladies T FI. Lady Bib Shorts


----------



## litespeedchick

Wangythewombat said:


> Had bibs and couldn't wait to get rid of them. Too much hassle. I ride year round, so getting the jersey, undershirt, vest off etc in winter, finding anywhere in a public toilet to put them, freezing while doing it then getting redressed? Even in Summer a hassle. Gotta be crazy!
> Got Assos shorts and absolutely love them. So comfortable. Even converted my best friend who only wore bibs to Assos shorts.
> DON"T GO THE BIB


I'm with you. I don't understand the love for bibs. The only positive I found was that on the mountain bike sometimes you can snag the front of the crotch on the nose of the saddle when you're moving your weight around in tech sections, and this is less likely in bibs because they won't ride down. 

Otherwise, the mesh straps going up my back are hot and make me itch and the business of taking off your damn jersey to pee is just ridiculous. 

I wore bibs for a couple of years because my husband was so into them, until I finally realized I hated them.


----------



## northoceanbeach

Cant say if the bibs are worth it, i just got my first pair and i think the best think is that i feel sexy and fast. I got those fc r you like. Like others have said and especially if you are into fashion assos pioneered fashion and cycling. Check out their website, the models make you want to buy the product. And their whole line matches and goes together perfectly. They are just the most expensive but if you are looking at giordana they are the same price. Botb are also made in europe, so no chinese crap like most companies.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

I'm a dude, but feel that bibs are more of a hassle. Fat guys like them because they don't show buttcrack while riding. Pros wear them, well, because they're pros.

Down south here, I wouldn't recommend bibs, boobs yes, bibs no.


----------



## Kernyl

Most guys I know like bibs. I like them too, but the pee thing is hard. I'd like to try some of the droptail some day though.
However, my cross team ordered bibs this year, didn't have the minimums to order shorts (there's mostly guys on the team), so I got bibs too. I am going to see if I can alter them with hooks or something to make it easier to pee. I get so nervous before races sometimes I have to pee like ten times! (ok, not really ten, but you get the picture)

Anybody have any experience altering bibs? How/what did you do an did it work?


----------



## bikerzoid

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I'm a dude, but feel that bibs are more of a hassle. Fat guys like them because they don't show buttcrack while riding. Pros wear them, well, because they're pros.
> 
> Down south here, I wouldn't recommend bibs, boobs yes, bibs no.


I was trying to convince my girlfriend to use a bib as it is the most comfortable cycling wear I've ever tried. They don't gather around your waist and keeps the tights on. I am sold when I first tried on a pair. See and feel it for yourself. Sorry DB, I beg to differ.


----------



## robdamanii

bikerzoid said:


> I was trying to convince my girlfriend to use a bib as it is the most comfortable cycling wear I've ever tried. They don't gather around your waist and keeps the tights on. I am sold when I first tried on a pair. See and feel it for yourself. Sorry DB, I beg to differ.


Heh, I missed that gem of silliness. Thanks for bringing this thread back and pointing that out. 

Obviously someone's never tried bibs.


----------



## King Arthur

jorgy said:


> So I see all the menfolk seem to much prefer bibs. I've never tried them--kinda wonder about what to do if I have to pee. Also, I have boobs and wonder if the straps in front would be annoying. Plus, they tend to be quite pricey.
> 
> Was considering this pair, as they have quite a few positive reviews:
> Giordana FR Carbon Bib Short women's compression bibs
> 
> What says the wimmins? Are bibs worth the money? What about the Voler bibs? Do I go for a whole Lounge kit or just the jersey?


Assos has a nice bib short for ladies.


----------



## chezcyclist

*Feedback - did you get them?*

Jorgy -- been some time -- any feedback on bibs?


----------



## RRRoubaix

My wife wears bibs when we race cyclocross, since you don't want any drooping shorts.
But wears shorts the rest of the time, mainly for the potty-break scenario.



BethLikesBikes said:


> Do your homework. Buy women specific bibs that unhook. Ride happy. Repeat.


Whoah! I didn't even know that existed- great idea! Thanks Beth.


----------



## mountainandroad

*Hello everyone*

I wish I could find some long bibs to wear in warmer conditions that aren't thermal material. I don't want a farmer tan and after years of sun exposure, I really don't need any more.
Does anyone know of a product like that?


----------



## kbwh

I do not, but there are several who offer lycra/spandex leg protectors that are designed to keep the sun out without keeping you warm.


----------



## mountainandroad

I've tried those, thanks for the suggestion, but they just fall down unless you have more elastic that's tight around your thighs and that sort of destroys the idea of comfort behind wearing bibs to begin with. And they're one more thing to keep track of. Arm warmers/leg warmers = hassle. And lycra spandex is so 80s. LOL Think Jane Fonda exercise videos. LOL I never even buy shorts made out of shiny lycra/spandex...


----------



## spade2you

http://www.theclymb.com/brand-event...r=/cat/Women-s/size/all#/cat/Women-s/size/all

The climb has a few...for a limited time. If it doesn't sell, it'll be back.


----------



## mtbtrigirl

I think the bibs are actually far more comfortable than regular shorts, however they are a bit of a hassle when you have to use the restroom. However, I do have women friends who have perfected the skill of pulling up one leg of the shorts to pee...so there are ways around it!


----------



## johnss

I have a pair of Giordanas and they fit a little tighter than the others. Once I switched to bibs this year, I have a lot of trouble wearing regular shorts. Check out their website, the models make you want to buy the product. And their whole line matches and goes together perfectly.


----------



## Kernyl

"Check out their website, the models make you want to buy the product."

I don't know about that. They look like they are posed more for the male customers than the women. Put a sports bra on that girl!


----------



## il sogno

Kernyl said:


> I don't know about that. They look like they are posed more for the male customers than the women.* Put a sports bra on that girl!*


Seriously!


----------



## VanillaEps

Kernyl said:


> "Check out their website, the models make you want to buy the product."
> 
> I don't know about that. They look like they are posed more for the male customers than the women. *Put a sports bra on that girl!*


No, don't! I mean, yea, that's gross.


----------



## 4zasprint

*Would consider bibs if need be*

Right now I'm only familiar with bibs for women that are made by Campy (not sure of the exact model). These seem like they'd be non-irritating for smaller breasted women (though I am not too sure about my larger-breasted counterparts). I have never seen anything like the Giordana FR Carbon Bib compression Shorts for women until now, but they look great and seem comfy for any woman! Money may be an issue, but it's just a matter of looking to see what's out there. Do a Google, for one. So with this in mind, I would myself consider bibs as an alternative if need be or just for a change.


----------



## QED

I bought my first pair and wore them for the first time today. I have to say, it will be really hard to go back to shorts. The bibs don't pinch around your waist. I bought Assos bibs on the recommendation of some other cyclists who I trust. They were pricey but I have no regrets. I am looking forward to wearing them on a long ride this weekend to see how the chamois feel after 60 or 70 miles.


----------



## cda 455

QED said:


> I bought my first pair and wore them for the first time today. I have to say, it will be really hard to go back to shorts. The bibs don't pinch around your waist. I bought Assos bibs on the recommendation of some other cyclists who I trust. They were pricey but I have no regrets. I am looking forward to wearing them on a long ride this weekend to see how the chamois feel after 60 or 70 miles.




Welcome to the bib club :thumbsup: !


----------



## AvantDale

My GF just got a pair of the Gore ones. She says its really comfortable...the bib straps cross at the middle of the chest. It also unzips around the waist.


----------



## mayrhys

I LOVE my bibs (though i got a skinsuit and like that even better) mostly because I have a really short torso, so bike shorts come up awkwardly high. The bibs squish my boobs a bit, but i just wear a pretty heavy duty sports bra underneath so they're squashed anyway.


----------



## QED

mayrhys said:


> I LOVE my bibs (though i got a skinsuit and like that even better) mostly because I have a really short torso, so bike shorts come up awkwardly high. The bibs squish my boobs a bit, but i just wear a pretty heavy duty sports bra underneath so they're squashed anyway.


We have similar body types. I have longer legs and a shorter torso so my shorts would also come up too high. And to make it worse, I am all rear so they were up under my bra in the front and too far down in the back. The bibs I got are women's specific so they come up in between the boobs so that at least I don't have the uniboob going on. 

They definitely make long rides more comfortable. The only complaint I have is that the chamois are so nice, I am not distracted by chafing seams which means now I am actually feeling the pressure points from a stock saddle. Now I have to upgrade the saddle. By the time I am done, my expensive bibs are going to add $1000 to my bike.


----------



## alanneal

I love my bibs, so much more comfortable and not so tight around the waist. BUT, i always hated it when it came time for a bathroom break. I bought some from Pearl Izumi that have a trap door. These are the best bibs every made, i love them.


----------



## Kernyl

Emily Zinn wrote a nice review of the PI droptail winter bibs. (as well as some other drool worthy apparel)
Clothesline: Women’s winter wardrobe from Castelli, Pearl Izumi, Rapha


----------



## mybluebike

I have both the bib and non-bib version of the Louis Garneau Women's Neo Power Fit Short. I like the bib because it doesn't bind in the waist and its easier to breathe. It is a pain sometimes when nature calls so I tend to use them on shorter rides and switch to the non-bibs for a longer ride that might have multiple nature breaks.


----------



## Tracy T

I'm going to give bibs a try. I'm looking at the capo cipressa, giordana laser. I have both of those in shorts. I love the fabric on the laser they feel great riding. The straps with the laser are very thin in the front. I love the chamois in the cipressa but the top is more like a tank top. I like the idea of the tank for riding but how easy is it going to be to get in and out of. Has anyone used either of these before? no rush I'm waiting for them to go on sale. I'd hate to spend too much money on something I might not like.


----------



## il sogno

Tracy T said:


> I'm going to give bibs a try. I'm looking at the capo cipressa, giordana laser. I have both of those in shorts. I love the fabric on the laser they feel great riding. The straps with the laser are very thin in the front. I love the chamois in the cipressa but the top is more like a tank top. I like the idea of the tank for riding but how easy is it going to be to get in and out of. Has anyone used either of these before? no rush I'm waiting for them to go on sale. I'd hate to spend too much money on something I might not like.


 I have a couple of Giordana bibshorts. I have the Forma Red and another pair. Not sure if it's the Laser. That said, I love the Giordana bibs. They have really come out with a great product. 

Whatever you do, stay away from the current expensive Castelli bibs. Take is from me, they are not women's crotch-friendly.


----------



## Tracy T

You are the third person to say that about Castelli. I'm not going there!
I'm going with the Giordana's. Either the FRC or the Laser, same chamois. 

The pictures in the ads are insane! Who are they trying to sell to? I'm sure I will have a bra on before the bibs.



Forma red carbon $72.00 at Competitive Cyclist. Done


----------



## il sogno

Tracy T said:


> You are the third person to say that about Castelli. I'm not going there!
> I'm going with the Giordana's. Either the FRC or the Laser, same chamois.
> 
> The pictures in the ads are insane! Who are they trying to sell to? I'm sure I will have a bra on before the bibs.
> 
> 
> 
> Forma red carbon $72.00 at Competitive Cyclist. Done


When I returned the Castelli bibs to the LBS, I gave the sales clerk a brief description of the problem. He nodded quickly, almost as if he had heard the gory details from a female friend or two. He looked quite embarrassed. 

I'd go into detail, but I'd only wind up having to ban myself from this forum. 

Castelli needs to redesign that pad. You'll like the Giordanas.


----------



## Tracy T

Pretty happy with my new Giordana bibs! No tummy chafing like the shorts. They are last years but for $72 I'm fine with that. I put 37 miles on them this weekend and want to try a longer ride this week.


----------

